# So Cal Cruising Spots (to drop anchor and enjoy!)



## schwuller (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been sailing for 2 years, in and around Long Beach and Catalina. I'd like to ask the more experienced guys and gals: What are your favorite places to drop anchor and do an over-night-stay? please be as specific as possible about the location, so that we can find it.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't have much down in SD other than the Coronados @ 32°25'N 117°16'W but they are in Mexican waters and I would only suggest a group trip for overnighting.

It's smugglers alley between the Islands and the mainland and trafficing has been on the rise

Having said all that nasty stuff, it is pretty


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Newport Beach- best deal in California, $5 for a transient mooring, just 2 metal floats bring some long lines, parade of outrageous party boats on weekends, small anchorage also.
Dana Point - 2 anchorages in the harbor, one by the entrance & bait barge (avoid) & west end by the Ocean Institute, on calm nights just outside the entrance by breakwater in front of Doheny Beach.
Oceanside - No anchorage, guest docks, restaurants within walking distance, pizza delivery by dinghy on summer weekends.
Santa Barbara Island - pretty much just you.


----------



## cbayermd (Oct 29, 2006)

Depending on weather - 
Cat Harbor has the best anchorage on Catalina - usually wide open. Lots of wind in the afternoon, but generally calm seas. Especially good if the wind is coming from the SE.

Little Harbor - Just a few miles East of Cat. There is a large reef on your port side as you enter. Navigate around it and drop as close to the beach as you can get. Definite bow/stern anchor there, as it is tight. If there are more than 4 0r 5 boats in the harbor, it could get very tight. Not good at all if there is a significant swell.

Santa Barbara Island - Extremely isolated. I always feel like I have entered another universe - one that belongs to the sea lions and birds. It is really magical. There is only one landing, but the anchorage is huge. We have often been the only boat in there. Check the weather before you go. Anything from the south could be disastrous.

Where do you like to go?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Headed for Cat this week from SD. Avalon two harbors and Cat cove. rented transient slips in all the above marinas along the coast and all were nice with plenty of amenities food bars etc.


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

Anchoring at 2 Harbors is great but it's deep. Cat Harbor is good as others have stated. Emerald Cove is very nice for snorkeling. Little Gibraltar is also good.


----------



## gdimit (Jul 16, 2007)

If you don't have the time to make it to Catalina, you can try anchoring in the lee of the oil islands in Long Beach Harbor. It's pretty quiet at night, and sleeping is usually better at anchor that at the slip! Plus, if you are anchored behind the oil island nearest to Shoreline marina, you can get a fine view of the fireworks on July 4.

At Catalina, Hen Rock (near White's landing) is nice, but a bit rolly in the afternoon. Doctor's cove (just west of Emerald) is nice but you need have good placement with bow and stern anchors.

Enjoy!


----------

